# 142mm wheel in a 135mm frame Yes/No?



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I have a set of disc wheels that have 12mm thru axles and a 142mm rear locknut dimension. It would be nice to run them in a second bike that is set up with a 135mm rear spacing and quick release skewers. It's an Aluminium framed Spec Secteur

Can this work by spreading the frame? Should I.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't positively know, but I've read that it's bad juju to try and force or cold set an aluminum frame. I myself, would reserve that practice for steel frames.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

You can NOT spread an aluminum frame. Sorry, it will not work.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Your only shot is if the wheel set in question has 135mm QR endcaps/axle conversion made for it.



No Time Toulouse said:


> You can NOT spread an aluminum frame.


Ditto.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Marc said:


> Your only shot is if the wheel set in question has 135mm QR endcaps/axle conversion made for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.


That's it, a simple solution. They should be available from Alexrims

Thank You


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Chainstay said:


> That's it, a simple solution. They should be available from Alexrims
> 
> Thank You



Word of warning: Alex lists lots of parts and stuff in their catalog....that no one in human history has ever been able to actually buy from them.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

12x142 is the thru axle version of 135 mm hubs. The "extra" length sits within the ledge on both sides of the bike rear triangle.

So, the 12x142 will not work on your bike b/c it is a thru axle and your frame is not.

If the hub has replaceable end caps, you may be able to get 135 mm QR end caps.


----------

